# Polo Gti



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi - ive posted this in the polo section - but since there isnt too much traffic there im posting it here too - since i think more people will be able to see it here - if this isnt allowed then please feel free to remove it
i live in South Africa - and we have a huge following with polos here - i know you guys in the states dont get them - but right now the polo is the best selling car in my country 
heres some cellphone pics of my car - will take some high res pics soon and post those too








i replaced the standard 16" wheels with some 18" hufs (as you guys call them) - heres the rears








and then the fronts








and the next step in terms of looks is to actually do a drop - probably gonna do an eibach drop with some koni fsd shocks - and then probably gonna remap/flash the ECU
heres what the interior looks like - had some aftermarket leather done with some red stitching - and this is something that im real happy with - looks far better than the check cloth - king of like you guys get on the mkV gti - which i dont really like - so this leather upgrade was really a must








so far ive had my audio system installed - heres the rear hatch area - thats one jbl 15" sub back there and in the front im running MB Quart components - it sounds amazing








heres what it looks like at night








and heres my amprack inside the car behind the rear seats also at night








lots more to do still but the first thing is to get some high res pics - these phone cam pics dont do any justice to the car


----------



## Collin16v (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Polo Gti (naughty)*

oh yes, i dig it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Polo Gti (Collin16v)*

nice. what engine you guys have in those? 

not sure about the 15 in the trunk... thats a huge sub for that small of a car, and you have absoutly no trunk space now. i'm sure it sounds great though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stuhri (May 10, 2003)

The Polo GTI has the 1.8t engine with 150hp inside!


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Polo Gti (bhb399mm)*

Hi
we have the 132kw 1.8turbo detuned to 110kw - cos this is a small body - but im gonna do an ECU remap/flash to get it to around 154kw - then maybe a forge split DV and also a downpipe - so its gonna make some decent power 
110kw = 147.5bhp and 154kw that i want to increase it to = 206bhp - so yeah it will be close to a stock golf/rabbit 5 gti when im done (the torque goes up substantially too) - and im not sure how much more the downpipe plus dv and also maybe a larger exhaust will add - and maybe may just do a slightly bigger intercooler too - and to keep it nicely on the road with all that extra power im probably gonna do that eibach drop with koni fsd shocks - the sad part is that you cant really slam it and have those konis working properly - you have to do a very moderate drop to allow them to work at their best
about the trunk space - this car is a bit of a glamorous toy - so not really any trunk space required - so its exactly what i wanted - and even though its a daily driver i dwont really use it for shopping etc - got other cars for that


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Polo Gti (naughty)*

Hi *naughty* Welcome to the 'Tex








One quick question am I right in saying your car is Spanish built or does VWZA build them now ?
Reason I ask is most of our Aussie Polo range is SA built whereas the GTI is Spanish built.
Cheers from Australia http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW if you want more Polo GTI chat goto http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au








BTW2 Cool 4dr GTI










_Modified by phaeton at 10:38 PM 7-6-2007_


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Polo Gti (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_Hi *naughty* Welcome to the 'Tex








One quick question am I right in saying your car is Spanish built or does VWZA build them now ?
Reason I ask is most of our Aussie Polo range is SA built whereas the GTI is SA built.
Cheers from Australia http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW if you want more Polo GTI chat goto http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au








BTW2 Cool 4dr GTI











hi - thanks for the welcome 
the SA version is built in SA AFAIK - its also a four door - and its slowly becoming a bit more popular here - initially everyone thought it was a bit too slow cos the engine is detuned down to 110kw - until everyone realised that this car is a modders dream and has a bit of potential to be a monster if tuned properly - but now im seeing a few more of them being driven around - but still not as many as the mkV gti's yet - here every street corner you turn you are likely to see around 4 or 5 mkV gti's within the space of two minutes - so to say that is a popular car here is a bit of an understatement - so i wanted something a tad different and the fact that it cost less is a bit of a bonus 
thanks for the link - will head on over to the aussie site to check out the polo discussions - much appreciated - thanks


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Polo Gti (naughty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *naughty* »_
hi - thanks for the welcome 
the SA version is built in SA AFAIK - its also a four door - and its slowly becoming a bit more popular here - initially everyone thought it was a bit too slow cos the engine is detuned down to 110kw - until everyone realised that this car is a modders dream and has a bit of potential to be a monster if tuned properly - but now im seeing a few more of them being driven around - but still not as many as the mkV gti's yet - here every street corner you turn you are likely to see around 4 or 5 mkV gti's within the space of two minutes - so to say that is a popular car here is a bit of an understatement - so i wanted something a tad different and the fact that it cost less is a bit of a bonus 
thanks for the link - will head on over to the aussie site to check out the polo discussions - much appreciated - thanks









Whoops I mean't our Polo GTIs are built in Spain have corrected my original posting








And thanks for answering my question







one other when did VWZA start building the Polo GTI cause I know Spain was 1st








and you welcome to join the forum we would love another 4dr Polo GTI member we have one from Hong Kong


----------



## BartVW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Polo Gti (phaeton)*

Check this one out! It's a Cup edition, which means it has some bad ass spoilers atached. And I know it has a nice dark exhaust note







.










_Modified by BartVW at 8:15 AM 7-6-2007_


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Polo Gti (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_
Whoops I mean't our Polo GTIs are built in Spain have corrected my original posting








And thanks for answering my question







one other when did VWZA start building the Polo GTI cause I know Spain was 1st








and you welcome to join the forum we would love another 4dr Polo GTI member we have one from Hong Kong









well yeah - i caught on that you meant your polo's are built in spain








we had them launched here around three to four months back - so im sure spain was way before by at least a year - ive read many aussie reviews on the car whilst considering my purchase
and ive registered at the australian forum - under the same username - have received the confirmation e-mail - will start posting soon - are you registered there under the same username - cos i wasnt sure to add you as a referrer









_Quote »_Check this one out! It's a Cup edition, which means it has some bad ass spoilers atached. And I know it has a nice dark exhaust note

we dont get the cup edition here - its a two door - and its got an interesting body kit plus they dont detune the engine ie they give it to you as the full 132kw version - so it performs a little better than our stock versions


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

heres some high res pics taken with a topshelf nikon camera - quality still isnt the best cos these were taken at night - and ive reduced them down to 25% of the original size
this is the rim - these are replica's of the ones on the golf 5 gti








heres a pic of the car








and heres another 








another angle


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

heres the seats - you have to sit on these to believe how comfy these are - they just wrap around you 








the audio install - ive added some ports to break up the monotonous colour of the vinyl - also going to actually remove the vinyls soon - gonna get it all covered with the same material the seats are covered in and have the red stitching at all the corners 








lights on - no flash








amp rack 








will be taking some daytime pics with the same camera soon - will make sure that the car is washed and detailed before i take those pics - it looks awesome when its just been washed - but it picks up dirt very quickly again


----------



## GTi_8v_Jr (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (naughty)*

Howszit bra? where about in Durban are you? Fellow South African here now living in Cold Canada







Alwayz come down to durban to visit. Lekker Polo BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Where you go to do you mods in durban? i dont know of too many places would like to know though
Take care


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

Howzit - nice to see fellow durbanites here - besides for yourself i also got a message from another person living in durbz who wanted to know where i had the leather done 
well the mods were done as follows :
leather = Handel Street Upholsterers (situated in cato street)
sound install - myself and a friend did the install - he did most of it though since i work too slow - and his vinyl work is very good 
speed stuff im either going to go to Frieling racing or fastcar - depends on whether im gonna do the Revo remap or get a similar remap at Frieling 
the rims i got from autostyle in Umhlanga (near Gateway shopping complex) - and the tyres from tiger wheel and tyre 
suspension im actually gonna go to CRS in joburg to have done there 
the body kit im planning will require parts from sportech whoce agents are V-tech in Sydenham - and will get the rear valence which looks like the votex ones from autostyle 
when you next coming here for a visit - lemme know and maybe we could meet and i could hook you up with some contacts for decent stuff for your car 
as for whereabout in Durbz - i live directly opposite Greyville Racecourse 


_Modified by naughty at 6:39 PM 7-14-2007_


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

I've said it before, and i'll say it again.... if VW ever brings over the polo GTI to north america, I will buy it in miliseconds!


----------



## GTi_8v_Jr (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*

AutoStyle really nice store.Is it expensive to do mods like the ones you mentioned above? hows the pricing in durbs?




_Modified by GTi_8v_Jr at 11:27 PM 7-14-2007_


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

its not as cheap as you would find it on that side of the world since most of the stuff has to be imported - but if you can afford the car then you can afford to mod it


----------



## GTi_8v_Jr (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (naughty)*

lol thats very true.When i was down i seen alot i mean alot of New GTi's.Has the R32 landed in Durban? cpl friends of mine were telling me about it when i was down in April.


----------



## FosterLustley (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Polo Gti (naughty)*

awesome car! thanks for sharing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (GTi_8v_Jr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_8v_Jr* »_lol thats very true.When i was down i seen alot i mean alot of New GTi's.Has the R32 landed in Durban? cpl friends of mine were telling me about it when i was down in April.

yeah - theres a few R32's floating around VWSA is only bringing in 200 of those here - all 5 door and all DSG only - those are landing at around R350k - and another R26k for the recaro seats - and most of the time a golf 5 with revo just kills those - so the guys are just saving the cash and buying the GTI 
i was considering buying it and i actually plumped for the polo since it was half the price


----------



## Red 1.8t (Mar 7, 2007)

straight out of mexico


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (Red 1.8t)*

you mean my Polo - nah we have a huge VW assembly line here in uitenhage which is in Port Elizabeth - and our polo's are all made here - in fact we export some of our Vw's to the UK as well eg the mk5 being sold there comes from here in South Africa
if you mean the R32 then im not sure where those are being imported from - could be mexico


----------



## Ducimus (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (naughty)*

Does anyone have a side by side of a Golf GTi and a Polo GTi for size comparison?


----------



## GTi_8v_Jr (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (naughty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *naughty* »_
yeah - theres a few R32's floating around VWSA is only bringing in 200 of those here - all 5 door and all DSG only - those are landing at around R350k - and another R26k for the recaro seats - and most of the time a golf 5 with revo just kills those - so the guys are just saving the cash and buying the GTI 
i was considering buying it and i actually plumped for the polo since it was half the price 

Thats expensive.Talking about mods ..... these cpl GTi's running around durbs chowing M3... that true?


_Modified by GTi_8v_Jr at 7:22 PM 7-15-2007_


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (GTi_8v_Jr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_8v_Jr* »_
Thats expensive.Talking about mods ..... these cpl GTi's running around durbs chowing M3... that true?

_Modified by GTi_8v_Jr at 7:22 PM 7-15-2007_

well lots of modified cars will chow the M3 in the first 400metres - bu tthe M3 will pass them silly after that - theres even MK1's that ive seen beating M3's - but these have 2L modded turbo engines in them - but yeah i could easily believe that there are gti's that have been modded to be fast enough to go faster than an M3 within the first three gears so beat those in the first 400meters (quarter mile) 
other than that its stories from gti's that are trying their guts out when the M3 is just cruising







- or the M3 driver just has more cash than driving skill as is common in these parts - so yeah anything is possible


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (Ducimus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducimus* »_Does anyone have a side by side of a Golf GTi and a Polo GTi for size comparison?

i dont have a pic - but the wheelbase is around 3 to 4 inches longer and then the front and rear overhangs are an inch or two (maybe three for the frontend) longer - the golf sits lower to the ground and also has a lower roofline so it seems sleeker - but besides for that it doesnt look too extremely different in terms of size


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Those seats look awesome. And the headlights look so much more appealing then the GTI headlights for some reason.
Nicely done.


----------



## GTi_8v_Jr (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (naughty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *naughty* »_
well lots of modified cars will chow the M3 in the first 400metres - bu tthe M3 will pass them silly after that - theres even MK1's that ive seen beating M3's - but these have 2L modded turbo engines in them - but yeah i could easily believe that there are gti's that have been modded to be fast enough to go faster than an M3 within the first three gears so beat those in the first 400meters (quarter mile) 
other than that its stories from gti's that are trying their guts out when the M3 is just cruising







- or the M3 driver just has more cash than driving skill as is common in these parts - so yeah anything is possible 

Cant beat the street racing in South Africa lol....these guys actually take control of the street and line up on the side walk....something you probably see in Fast n Furious.Does it steal happen that much naughty? i heard the law getting pretty tough on street races down there.


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

well yeah it still happens a lot - but now in Durban they are getting very strict - and even on modified cars too - they pull you over and if the car doesnt conform to our SABS standards then they impound the car for example if you have 18 inch rims on a car that comes with 14" rims standard from the factory and you stiill do a drop then you are asking for trouble 
doesnt stop the modders and the racers though - they still find their way to race - but i dont attend cos the crowd is a bit hectic - the guys actually moves onto the road to see the race beginning and then scatter back to the sidewalk when the cars draw close - so its a bit unsafe so i dont blame the authorities on taking a hard line with the guys 
the thing is though nowadays at road blocks etc they have stopped looking for illegal guns which is more of a concern and are bothering guys with rims and aftermarket steerings - so i think that they are concentrating on the wrong things - find the guys with the illegal guns first and stop the big crime then the small crime like illegal drag racing etc becomes easier to control when they have the manpower - but here now they rather stop you for a thing like your steering wheel being too small and then they impound your vehicle - and when you get it back many of those accessories that you had and mainly sound systems go missing 
what we need is a few tracks built her so that we can have legal participation in motorsport - ie like in Johannesburg - the guys have kyalami and tarlton and wesbank and gerotek - and on differing days each track is opened - guys pay an attendance fee and get a restricted racing license and can go and do quarter mile drags to their hearts content for a fee of 50 bucks (thats like around $7[us]) so if we get a track down here in durban it should cut a bit on street racing and guys can do it with medical emergency services and fire control services at hand in the event something does go wrong - and spectators can sit in defined areas and watch in comfort and safety 
but yeah it still happens on a large scale here - and the interest in it is so huge im sure it will be difficult to stop it


----------



## amy31415 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (naughty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *naughty* »_well yeah it still happens a lot - but now in Durban they are getting very strict - and even on modified cars too - they pull you over and if the car doesnt conform to our SABS standards then they impound the car for example if you have 18 inch rims on a car that comes with 14" rims standard from the factory and you stiill do a drop then you are asking for trouble 
doesnt stop the modders and the racers though - they still find their way to race - but i dont attend cos the crowd is a bit hectic - the guys actually moves onto the road to see the race beginning and then scatter back to the sidewalk when the cars draw close - so its a bit unsafe so i dont blame the authorities on taking a hard line with the guys 
the thing is though nowadays at road blocks etc they have stopped looking for illegal guns which is more of a concern and are bothering guys with rims and aftermarket steerings - so i think that they are concentrating on the wrong things - find the guys with the illegal guns first and stop the big crime then the small crime like illegal drag racing etc becomes easier to control when they have the manpower - but here now they rather stop you for a thing like your steering wheel being too small and then they impound your vehicle - and when you get it back many of those accessories that you had and mainly sound systems go missing 
what we need is a few tracks built her so that we can have legal participation in motorsport - ie like in Johannesburg - the guys have kyalami and tarlton and wesbank and gerotek - and on differing days each track is opened - guys pay an attendance fee and get a restricted racing license and can go and do quarter mile drags to their hearts content for a fee of 50 bucks (thats like around $7[us]) so if we get a track down here in durban it should cut a bit on street racing and guys can do it with medical emergency services and fire control services at hand in the event something does go wrong - and spectators can sit in defined areas and watch in comfort and safety 
but yeah it still happens on a large scale here - and the interest in it is so huge im sure it will be difficult to stop it 

Wow. Durban has changed a lot. I lived there for a year when I was 10-11 yrs old. Beautiful country but what a mess it is politically. I hope things are going well, I still have a friend there and from the picture she paints, it's not always so great. But I have very fond memories.


----------



## GTi_8v_Jr (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (naughty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *naughty* »_well yeah it still happens a lot - but now in Durban they are getting very strict - and even on modified cars too - they pull you over and if the car doesnt conform to our SABS standards then they impound the car for example if you have 18 inch rims on a car that comes with 14" rims standard from the factory and you stiill do a drop then you are asking for trouble 
doesnt stop the modders and the racers though - they still find their way to race - but i dont attend cos the crowd is a bit hectic - the guys actually moves onto the road to see the race beginning and then scatter back to the sidewalk when the cars draw close - so its a bit unsafe so i dont blame the authorities on taking a hard line with the guys 
the thing is though nowadays at road blocks etc they have stopped looking for illegal guns which is more of a concern and are bothering guys with rims and aftermarket steerings - so i think that they are concentrating on the wrong things - find the guys with the illegal guns first and stop the big crime then the small crime like illegal drag racing etc becomes easier to control when they have the manpower - but here now they rather stop you for a thing like your steering wheel being too small and then they impound your vehicle - and when you get it back many of those accessories that you had and mainly sound systems go missing 
what we need is a few tracks built her so that we can have legal participation in motorsport - ie like in Johannesburg - the guys have kyalami and tarlton and wesbank and gerotek - and on differing days each track is opened - guys pay an attendance fee and get a restricted racing license and can go and do quarter mile drags to their hearts content for a fee of 50 bucks (thats like around $7[us]) so if we get a track down here in durban it should cut a bit on street racing and guys can do it with medical emergency services and fire control services at hand in the event something does go wrong - and spectators can sit in defined areas and watch in comfort and safety 
but yeah it still happens on a large scale here - and the interest in it is so huge im sure it will be difficult to stop it 

I've been cpl and the guys sure doo leave the side walk just to get a glimpse of who won the race


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (amy31415)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amy31415* »_
Wow. Durban has changed a lot. I lived there for a year when I was 10-11 yrs old. Beautiful country but what a mess it is politically. I hope things are going well, I still have a friend there and from the picture she paints, it's not always so great. But I have very fond memories.

conditions are not so bad as to be unbearable to be fair - but yeah there are some bits of it not 100% idyllic either - its as bad as anywhere else in the world - no better or no worse IMHO
and yes it is a beautiful country - and it has a lot of promise - so we live in hope for a decent future - things can get a bit hairy sometimes - but as ive said earlier that happens anywhere in the world 

_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_8v_Jr* »_
I've been cpl and the guys sure doo leave the side walk just to get a glimpse of who won the race 

well im sure of that - but one that ive been to had lots of people off the sidewalk to see who was leading at the start of the race - and everyone scattered back as the cars approached - after that i never went back - maybe i was too chicken i suppose but the sight of blood makes me squeamish especially the thought that my own could be involved














- so if i ever do go to one of these again ill be at the starting line rather than anywhere else


----------



## GTi_8v_Jr (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (naughty)*

Looks like everyone using this Revo software. How much does it cost to do in South Africa? and can it only be used on un-modified cars?


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

stage 1 revo costs R10000 to do here - stage 2 revo costs also the same - but its slightly different software - but its optimised for the guys who have done other mods to their cars like for example bigger exhausts and a few other things including the guys who detrumpet and decat and also maybe change their diverter valves 
so yeah you can use revo on pretty much lots of cars modded or not but it really works well on the mk5 gti


----------



## GTi_8v_Jr (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (naughty)*

So basically it allows to adjust ratios on your motor? u were saying earlier that a Mk5 GTi on revo software will eat a R32.On what stage though? also whts the power gains like on a stock GTi with revo software?


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (GTi_8v_Jr)*

well heres a link to the Revo software site
http://www.revotechnik.com/pro....aspx
i dont really know the horsepower figures - since we work in kilowatts here - so im going to give you the BHP figures off their site - this thing adjusts boost and timing and fuel ratios etc - so it works better on a turbo motor - since on the R32 it takes it from the stock 250BHP to 262 BHP - whereas with the GTI it takes it from the stock 200BHP to 255BHP - im sure thats for stage 1 though since we had a vwclub of SA dyno day recently and the club secretary's gti was reading 193kw with the stage 2 and considering that the R32 does 184kw at stock that gti will more than give the R32 nightmares - plus the gti has less weight than the R32 since the allwheel drive adds a lot of weight - so yeah the R32 isnt worth it here for the price since saving R120k of our rands and then spending about R30k on software and other mods will get you a car that will easily be ahead of the R32 - and still save you R90k if you buy the GTI 
the gti guys here wanting to upgrade are going for the AUDI S3 rather than the R32 since its slightly cheaper and has more modding potential and is marginally faster stock 
sorry if im confusing you with kilowatts - but im sure you can easily find a converter on google to convert those - im feeling a bit lazy right now















also if the R32 is a slight bit faster here at the coast compared to a stock GTI - up at altitude ie at joburg where the normally aspirated R32 loses 17% power the turbo in the gti keeps it more than competitive - so even the stock gti's easily keep up with the R32 there - the modded ones absolutely slaughter the R32 - thats one of the reasons why VWSA is only importing in 200 of the R32 - for the sports enthusiast it just isnt worth the effort - but the engine does sound glorious IMHO
just to recap - revo stage 1 is just the ECU remap - revo stage 2 is a more agressive map in conjunction with a modded exhaust and a downpipe - with a freeflow sports cat and a more effecient diverter valve - so stage 2 gives you 10% to 15% more than stage 1 
in my POLO i can expect to go from 110kw to 156kw which is from 150BHP to 210BHP and thats with stage 1 software - i dont know how much more stage 2 will yield but im sure it will make the polo haul really well if i need it to - not sure if its wise to make the engine so powerful on such a small body - traction might become a problem and i dont want to start getting into major suspension mods like coilovers etc which will surely make the ride far harsher - and since this is a daily driver i want to avoid that - maybe when the warranty period is over and i buy another car and keep this one as a sunday track special then for sure ill do all of those things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







ie revo stage 2 and coilover suspension and a few other things to try and keep up with the mk5 gti's - but for now its decently fast enough 


_Modified by naughty at 8:28 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## GTi_8v_Jr (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (naughty)*

Yea the altitude in durbs does up the performance on cars.I remember when we use to come up to durban from Jhb with our Bmw, which was relatively quick in Jhb but in Durban it was like driving a modded bmw.What was also interesting on the revo website is that it also comes with anti-theft.What cars are at high risk to drive now in durban? i know they'll steal anything....even the clothes hanging on the line







but do they go for more of the vw then bimmers? are vw cars more easier to steal?


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

hoo boy - yeah the vw's are far easier for them to steal - polos are slightly risky - but ive got indoor parking - and the citi golfs which is a modernized version of the mk1 (im sure you know those but for the guys who dont yep in SA we still get those mk1's brand new) - and the latest version the velociti is a major thief magnet 
cars like the bee-em-trouble-you's and mercs they dont steal as much as hijack - cos they dont have the problem to start them up and drive them away - but the vw's and toyotas are soft targets


----------



## GTi_8v_Jr (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (naughty)*

My bru bought a Brand new Velocity when he use to live in durbs.Soo these guys steal and do what? chop it and sell parts? or the best one drive it around in the townships where every man fears to go.....at night







during the day time ur cool










_Modified by GTi_8v_Jr at 10:51 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

_Quote »_chop it and sell parts? 

that about sums it up - they are still selling around about 2000 per month of those - so its still a helluva popular car - spares are cheap but its cheaper to just steal one to repair yours - so basically in order to upgrade your older one to a new spec all you have to do is steal a new one - its easier and cheaper than buying the new one


----------



## GTi_8v_Jr (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (naughty)*

Lets us know when the revo installed


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (GTi_8v_Jr)*

will do








heres some more pics








in the parking lot at the pavilion shopping center - pics taken with my new cellphone - so excuse quality 
















and then a few taken at a VW club of SA Durban chapter "Breakfast Run"
heres an interesting black and white one








on the move - taken from an Audi S3 with the photographer in the rear hatch - with a helluva nice camera - i need to get the actual high res pics from him - these are the ones he posted on the club forum
















at the destination parking lot - where we were having breakfast after a small spirited run on the freeway (not breaking any speed laws - but a nice photo shoot of all the vehicles involved on the move) 








heres a link to some more pics of that event 
http://www.vwclub.co.za/vwforu...93335 

_Modified by naughty at 8:02 PM 7-29-2007_


_Modified by naughty at 8:07 PM 7-29-2007_


----------



## GTi_8v_Jr (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (naughty)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif when you getin the Revo installed?


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (GTi_8v_Jr)*

im not really sure when im gonna do it - i have to decide whether i need to do the suspension mods first - or do the ecu remap and then the suspension - or only the suspension for now and the remap later 
will keep you guys posted as things get done though - will show dyno figures on the before and after on the remap/flash


----------



## GTi_8v_Jr (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (naughty)*

good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vitti (Feb 9, 2007)

I like the cup edition


----------



## GTi_8v_Jr (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: (Vitti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vitti* »_I like the cup edition


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (Vitti)*

the cup edition is great - but we dont get it here - but i love the body kit on it - sadly we dont get the three door gti in south africa - we just get a 1.9 tdi here - but to get the cup edition bodykit for that would absolutely rule 
besides i can also do a remap to get the same amount of power out of my engine as the cup edition since its an identical engine - just bigger wheels and the different bodykit - but im going to aim for a bit more power from mine eventually


----------



## awesome_dean (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (naughty)*

They are very cool, nice and light too.
The last one we had in did 215bhp with a turbo back milltek and a APR
stage one remap.
APR australia did loads of r&d on these, as they had them 6 months before we did.
Keep up the good work dude
Oh and Eibach do superb coilovers for these.
Bye for now
Dean


----------



## naughty (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (awesome_dean)*

okay - im becoming a bit of a picture whore - took some photo's with my new phone - and now the phone is getting me some decent pics 
i know the car needs a wash and vacuum - but here are some daytime pics - the car has subsequently been washed - but im gonna soon do a complete three stage polish - if i can find some zymol here in durban will do a zymol detail on the car 
heres the exterior 








and another angle 








and yet another angle 








and then the front grille








now for the interior - notice the doorpads and seats have been done but see how closely the steering wheel and handbrake lever as well as the gerknob match the seats - those items are all factory as are the seatbelts - many people want to know how ive gotten the red edges on the seatbelts LOL 








now for the steering wheel - yes the car is dirty - had gone to pick up a friend the previous night and he has a garden - so some of the loose grass landed up on my shoes and hence rubbed off onto the mats - rest assured its all been cleaned now 








will try and get some pics after ive detailed the car - hopefully the polish job is gonna get rid of those idiotic swirlmarks on the pain that occured when the dealership waxed the car incorrectly - they were supposed to glaze it - but they waxed it instead :x - but anyways im sure i can live with doing the detailing myself


----------

